# Its a cat for gawds sakes.



## Davey Jones (Jul 8, 2014)

*First Ive ever heard of this one,makes me wonder how old these folks are.
A 2x4 board or a swift kick would have solved the problem.IMO


DELAND -- Florida*
A cat is being quarantined for 10 days after it attacked its owners inside a Volusia County home, leaving the couple with several scratches to their legs and hands.
Teresa and James Gregory called the DeLand Police Department around 7 p.m. July 5, in regard to an aggressive cat.
When police arrived, the Gregorys both said that Kush, their 4-year-old Russian Blue cat, became aggressive and attacked them.
Both James and Teresa Gregory sustained several scratches to their legs and hands, police said. They declined treatment but did want the cat removed from the home.
DeLand Animal Control arrived and will quarantine the cat for 10 days. The owners said the cat has never had any shots or vaccinations.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 8, 2014)

Perhaps they were trying to apply de-fleaing compound. That is one of mine tries to get me...


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 8, 2014)

Any of my 4 cats will try to claw me to death everytime I try to bathe one of them.


----------



## Ina (Jul 8, 2014)

Poor little! :grrr::crying:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2014)

4 year old cat with not shots??  That means it was never even at a veterinarian's office.  IMO, those people deserve to be scratched, and anyone who calls 911 because their pet cat is scratching them should be fined for misuse of the emergency number.  

 Cats just don't suddenly become aggressive unless there's good reason.  This cat was likely mistreated, abused, or had a medical problem that was not being addressed, since it obviously never saw a doctor.  The cat should be rehomed with someone who knows how to care for a pet, I hope it doesn't get euthanized for this.  http://www.bradenton.com/2014/07/07/5244180/911-call-aggressive-cat-traps.html


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> 4 year old cat with not shots?? That means it was never even at a veterinarian's office. IMO, those people deserve to be scratched, and anyone who calls 911 because their pet cat is scratching them should be fined for misuse of the emergency number.
> 
> Cats just don't suddenly become aggressive unless there's good reason. This cat was likely mistreated, abused, or had a medical problem that was not being addressed, since it obviously never saw a doctor. The cat should be rehomed with someone who knows how to care for a pet, I hope it doesn't get euthanized for this. http://www.bradenton.com/2014/07/07/5244180/911-call-aggressive-cat-traps.html




Shots?? I got 4 very healty cats here,all over 5 years old,that have never been to a vet....
If any of my cats ever attack me or the kids....oh never mind.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 8, 2014)

this turned catastrophic


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 8, 2014)

I only have mine vaccinated in case they have to go into a cattery....so far, they haven't!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 8, 2014)

Back when I was growing up, no one ever had any kind of shots for the pets, and for the most part, they were never sick either.  Even vaccinations for children was optional, and the schools offered them, but the parents had  to send a note saying that they either did or didn't want the child to have them. 
Most of the kids didn't have the shots.   We had measles and mumps when we were little, and pretty much developed a strong immune system.
I personally think that the vets over prescribe shots for animals. Even they admit that once the animal has the shot, it is permanently effective; just like we don't have to go and get shots every year.
The only animal I ever lost to parvo was a Yorkie puppy that I bought who had already had the parvo shot, and when I told the vet that he had the shot; they told me that it wasn't effective, and the puppies could still get parvo. 
So, what good did the shot do ?? 

I agree that calling emergency for a cat scratching you is pretty extreme. But people seem to have no sense of what an emergency service is for. The hospital emergency rooms are clogged because people who have a cold or other simple illness run to the ER when they get sick; so true emergencies have to be funneled in along with everyone else who is there.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 8, 2014)

re:I agree that calling emergency for a cat scratching you is pretty extreme.

I believed this cat was either sick or had a fear for its life somewho/abuse????
If any of my 4 cats acted like that and actually hurt any of the kids here,it will know a fast rotating ceiling fan is not just for cooling.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2014)

Just turn it on, Davey.


----------



## Ina (Jul 8, 2014)

How did that kitty get up there? :tapfoot:


----------



## MrJim (Jul 8, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:
			
		

> Cats just don't suddenly become aggressive unless there's good reason. This cat was likely mistreated, abused, or had a medical problem that was not being addressed, since it obviously never saw a doctor. The cat should be rehomed with someone who knows how to care for a pet, I hope it doesn't get euthanized for this.





Davey Jones said:


> re:I agree that calling emergency for a cat scratching you is pretty extreme.
> 
> I believed this cat was either sick or had a fear for its life somewho/abuse????
> If any of my 4 cats acted like that and actually hurt any of the kids here,it will know a fast rotating ceiling fan is not just for cooling.



OK, just to clear a few things up here...

This incident happened here in Central Florida in a town about 40 minutes from me.

The woman said she thinks she accidentally stepped on the cat & it reacted defensively.

The cat is being held for 10 days at the local animal shelter for observation & where it will probably get it's shots, etc.

If the owners decide not to take her back, it will go up for adoption by someone else, but is not scheduled to be euthanized.

BTW, it is a "Russian Blue", so maybe that breed tends to be high strung. I don't know.


----------



## Honey (Jul 9, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Shots?? I got 4 very healty cats here,all over 5 years old,that have never been to a vet....
> If any of my cats ever attack me or the kids....oh never mind.



then you've been lucky as they could have contracted feline aids,cat flu, enteritis, leukaemia and many other infections, imo you should take care of your pets health as you would your own otherwise you're not being a responsible pet owner, more info here


----------



## MrJim (Jul 9, 2014)

Honey said:


> then you've been lucky as they could have contracted feline aids,cat flu, enteritis, leukaemia and many other infections, imo you should take care of your pets health as you would your own otherwise you're not being a responsible pet owner, more info here



I had my last two (now deceased) cats spayed & neutered & got their rabies shots, but I didn't get the other shots. They were strictly indoor cats though, so there was little chance of them getting infections.

Letting cats run around outside, especially at night, is what I consider being not only an irresponsible pet owner, but an inconsiderate one as well. More than once I've been awoken out of my sleep at 3 am by a couple of neighborhood tomcats going at it right outside my window.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 9, 2014)

Davey Jones said:
			
		

> Shots?? I got 4 very healty cats here, all over 5 years old, that have never been to a vet.




Does that mean they've never been spayed or neutered either? I would hope you at least did that.




			
				Davey Jones said:
			
		

> If any of my cats ever attack me or the kids....oh never mind.



I hope you're not hinting that you'd commit some kind of cruelty upon them.




			
				Davey Jones said:
			
		

> If any of my 4 cats acted like that and actually hurt any of the kids here,it will know a fast rotating ceiling fan is not just for cooling.


For a guy who owns so many cats, you seem to harbor a bit of aggression towards them.

I hope you never really actually engage in the kind revenge taking that you're hinting at here. 

Remember, like dogs, they are just animals who sometimes react to situations via the instincts nature gave them. Punishing them by doing something cruel to them would be shameful.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 9, 2014)

MrJim said:


> BTW, it is a "Russian Blue", so maybe that breed tends to be high strung. I don't know.



MrJim, I'm just going by what other Blue owners have said and by my own experiences as a Blue owner, but they're among the most _mellow_ breeds out there.

Of course, if someone steps on their tail they're going to act defensively. 

I wonder if these people wouldn't be better off with goldfish ...


----------



## Pappy (Jul 9, 2014)

Then again, maybe not:


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 9, 2014)

Honey said:


> then you've been lucky as they could have contracted feline aids,cat flu, enteritis, leukaemia and many other infections, imo you should take care of your pets health as you would your own otherwise you're not being a responsible pet owner, more info here



You're right in some ways but Ive been around cats all my life,only time I can remember going a vet is when "Ruffin" got an ear infection,something I learned that I could have done myself by simply checking it out on the internet.
All cats,IMO,can stay healthy forever if giving the love and playfulness of its owner AND always kept indoors.
 People need to remember cats,dogs etc are ANIMALS and nothing else.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 9, 2014)

> re: spayed or neutered .



*These cats were shelter cats,you cant adopt them if not spayed.
*


> Re:For a guy who owns so many cats, you seem to harbor a bit of aggression towards them.
> 
> I hope you never really actually engage in the kind revenge taking that you're hinting at here.



*  You need to know me personally before making those kind of comments.
When I sit down to watch TV where do you think 3 of these 4 cats are? One is on the sofa arm next to me,the other one is on the top of the sofa cushion near the back of my neck and constantly wagging his tail(grrrr) and the third one is on the sofa cushion next to me.
Now if one of these cats gets up to get a drink of water then the other 2 will move to take up those empty spaces.This going on for a whole hour while Im trying to watch "24".grrrrrr
These cats are a pain in ash sometimes,I can't even put the key in the front door without all 4 of them rushing to the door,one of these days im gonna break my leg trying to step over those little bastards.(g)
As for that fan comment....its a joke.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm against over-vaccination of animals (or people), so I don't get all the recommended shots and boosters that the vets push on people.  I do make sure that my dog and cat are current on their rabies vaccine, as it may save their life if bitten by a rabid coyote, prairie dog, fox, etc. that roams our area.  Plus, they need to be current if we take them out of the state.

I knew you were just joshin' Davey, you seem like a cat lover to me! :love_heart:

It still boggles my mind as to how many people have become so helpless since the creation of 911. http://gizmodo.com/how-911-become-the-emergency-call-number-1601064956



> The Russian Blue is a very serene and tranquil cat. It is sweet, affectionate, intelligent and courageous. They are also very affectionate with each other, and therefore make excellent parents. They're happiest in calm family environments with little noise. They are good apartment cats that appreciate warmth.
> 
> The coat of the Russian Blue while being short hair, is very thick, plush and uniform. The undercoat helps to protect the cat from the cold, and also gives the coat a silvery luster of mink. Blue-grey is the color that gives the breed its name. Photo courtesy of cfa.org.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 9, 2014)

The owners sound like the real kitty kats here and not the furry thing.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 9, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> re: spayed or neutered .
> 
> *These cats were shelter cats,you cant adopt them if not spayed.
> *
> ...



Well I was not accusing you of anything, but the comments I was responding to did sort of insinuate certain things & was just expressing my concern.

I am happy to learn that you are a caring & responsible pet owner.

My apologies.

But it might help to indicate when you are just kidding about such things.


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info, Mr Jim ... I knew there had to be a reason for the cat's behavior... I totally agree with what SeaBreeze said.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 10, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Well I was not accusing you of anything, but the comments I was responding to did sort of insinuate certain things & was just expressing my concern.
> 
> I am happy to learn that you are a caring & responsible pet owner.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------


Seeing that you have been a member here since June 2014 and havnt gotten to really understand some members on here I can now understand your comments.So no apologies are are needed.
Most of the times I usually put a smiling face and the end of some of those crazy comments.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 10, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I only have mine vaccinated in case they have to go into a cattery....so far, they haven't!



Ive never heard of that word "cattery" so you made me look it up.

A *cattery* is where cats are commercially housed. *Catteries* come in two varieties - 
boarding *catteries* and breeding *catteries*.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry Davey! 
Normanlly, when I go away, a neighbour comes in to feed them; but one never knows.....
without up-to-date shots, no boarding place will take them; although we don't need rabies.
mine go out of doors too; they may have half a brain-cell each, but can push their noses through a cat-flap..


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 10, 2014)

Vivjen said:
			
		

> ; they may have half a brain-cell each, but can push their noses through a cat-flap..



Cause thats where the food is (g)


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 10, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Ive never heard of that word "cattery" so you made me look it up.
> 
> A *cattery* is where cats are commercially housed. *Catteries* come in two varieties -
> boarding *catteries* and breeding *catteries*.



There are also some that offer 24-hour service.

They're called Eveready Catteries.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 10, 2014)

There's an area in NYC called _"Cattery Park"._


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 11, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> There are also some that offer 24-hour service.
> 
> They're called Eveready Catteries.



* And to think I thought Cattery was a religion:
*Many years ago lived in mystic Tibet monks, who followed a religion called Kittah, worshipped a god named Song-Hyo and the Goddess with beautiful sapphire eyes called Tsun Kyan-Kse. At the foot of Tibet they built a wonderful temple Lao-Tsun, in the temple they have build a shrine dedicated to their beloved Tsun Kyan-Kse. Also one hundred pure white cats lived in the temple with those monks. The cats were very important for the Kittah religion. Monks believed that their souls are that pure that it cannot leave this world and so the Goddess when a monk dies gives his soul the form of a holy white cat.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 11, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> * And to think I thought Cattery was a religion:
> *Many years ago lived in mystic Tibet monks, who followed a religion called Kittah, worshipped a god named Song-Hyo and the Goddess with beautiful sapphire eyes called Tsun Kyan-Kse. At the foot of Tibet they built a wonderful temple Lao-Tsun, in the temple they have build a shrine dedicated to their beloved Tsun Kyan-Kse. Also one hundred pure white cats lived in the temple with those monks. The cats were very important for the Kittah religion. Monks believed that their souls are that pure that it cannot leave this world and so the Goddess when a monk dies gives his soul the form of a holy white cat.


----------

